# Solved: REDHAT 9 asks for username, password?



## geektobe (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi
I am new to Linux and I just installed REDHAT 9.It installed fine but it is asking me for a username and password before it allows me to get to the desktop. I thought I remember entering a certain username and password but it does not accept it.
I read somewhere on the net that it wants me to enter:
usr: root,pass: roortpass
I tried this and other variations of the same thing but nothing works.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

I suspect you need to supply the user name of "root" (without the quotes) and whatever the password is for the root user (you may have set this during installation). You can try just entering a carriage return ("enter") in case the root account does not have a password (dangerous!). If you have forgotten the password for the root account, it's possible to work around this problem, but it isn't pretty.

Hope this helps.


----------



## geektobe (Apr 24, 2004)

thanks
I reinstalled and as I was doinng that I figured out what I did wrong. Now I have to figure out how to install a non linus application.


----------



## aquapc (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi...I was reading your post...and I believe we had the same issue except mine deals with SuSe Linux 9.3. It also asked me for a login and password, but I don't remember doing this step. Whatever your solution was could probably work in my case, would you mind telling me what exactly you did? Did you just reinstall everything, like from the scratch.

Thanks.


----------



## geektobe (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks all
What I did aquapc was to forget what I actually did in the first place. I thought that when installing Redhat 9, itl asked for username and then password. What it really asked for was a password only. In other words, I did not have to reinstall it but I was in the process of doing the reinstall when I remembered.

What you have to do on initial boot is when it asks for username type the word root.
Then it will ask for password and you type the password you entered when installing.
I have no idea if this will work for SuSe.

I then had to find out where to enter a new user accout because root deals alterations etc, you would do as an "administrator".


----------



## aquapc (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I am at lost here. I'll re-create a new virtual machine and reinstall SuSe. Because it doesn't work for me. Thanks, I'll take alook at Red Hat and see how it works, I'm curious.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

During install you're asked to create a *ROOT* password and then you're asked to verify (re-enter) the same password.
To login sucessfully into Linux, you need the root password or have a regular user account( username+password).
You are prompted to do both during installation. If you watch the progress list on the left side of the screen during installation, you will see what is coming up next, ie., create root password etc.
lynch


----------

